# Yet another rocker engine



## b.lindsey (Aug 15, 2009)

Seeing all the other posts I got the rocker-itis too and thought it would make a good Saturday project which it did. Using the plans posted here in another thread and scrounging for a few scraps that would work, just under 8 hours later it came to life of the first try. The cylinder and body is aluminum, the flywheel is stainless, and the rest is brass. It ticked over the first try on about 3 psi of air. I found it to be a nice little design yet still challenging enough to make it interesting. Just wish it had been a bit cooler in the shop this afternoon. Attached are a couple of pics.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice job Bill. Very nice.
Yeah...the only cure seems to be to build one.


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 15, 2009)

Bill, 

Very nice indeed, 
and an Excellent finish too, 

TOP NOTCH  :bow:

Andy


----------



## Maryak (Aug 15, 2009)

Little Beauty Bill :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Foozer (Aug 15, 2009)

wlindiii  said:
			
		

> I got the rocker-itis too



No Cure, delayed reaction to the infection, but bug is stronger than will power

Good Job

Robert


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 15, 2009)

Ah, man, another good-looking engine! These things are going to drag me in, yet. ;D :bow:


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks guys for the nice comments. I think I'm starting to recover a bit so making one does apparently cure the "-itis." Can't say I would try it again in one session but it seemed a good excuse for not mowing the grass for another day or two. One must keep priorities in the proper order right? Besides, it gave me something to do while the varnish dried on the wooden base for the recently completed half size OPV engine. So come Monday, I will have two additions to put on the model shelf in the office at work. Now back to the longer term project...finishing drawings and making chips on the Briggs & Stratton 6S scale model.

Bill


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice going Bill - Lovely engine! - I like the aluminium body 
Regards, Arnold


----------



## eskimobob (Aug 16, 2009)

That looks superb :bow:
I don't understand where the exhaust port is though and what about valves ???


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 16, 2009)

eskimobob  said:
			
		

> I don't understand where the exhaust port is though and what about valves ???



It appears to be one of "those" questions, ............. like "what's the meaning of life"  : ............. but ............. it all started *Here*  :bow:

Have fun ;D ............ be warned, clicking the link may get you hooked 8)

CC


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 16, 2009)

BOB: 
 this is one of those designs that is perplexing because the design is sooo simple. I have two of these mostly done. when I downloaded the drawing I thought I was missing a page there seemed to be parts missing. The genius of this engine is the :Valve is the piston. The piston is the valve. What makes this little bugger run is the crank is offset from the centerline of the cylinder. this causes the piston to be cocked at an angle during approx 180 degrees of the rotation of the fly wheel the other 180 the piston is aligned and this gives the power stroke there is no exhaust just power and return to tdc. During the return stroke air just blows by the piston and passes the top and bottom of the piston. not an efficient design but a simple one. 
Tin


----------

